# Riding in the South Hams



## Friesian boys (14 August 2014)

Having to move from excellent riding in Dorset to South Hams. I have 2 friesian geldings who just like to hack out. Looking at maps, it seems that riding areas are pretty limited ..is this really the case?


----------



## Beausmate (15 August 2014)

Depends on which area, but it is pretty limited around here.  I made a big mistake by moving here, it's even worse where mine are; all roadwork on fairly busy lanes.

Think there are some bridleways near Staverton and I've heard that it's possible to ride on a beach, but I'm not sure which one.  I've bought a tow car and am busy recommissioning my trailer so I can box somewhere decent, like Somerset!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (17 August 2014)

Don't go as far as Somerset - there's loads of fabulous riding over here in East Devon.  Or up onto Dartmoor.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 August 2014)

The problem with the South Hams area is that it is geared to the tourists and every spare inch is taken up with holiday lets, holiday entertainment etc etc. I don't live in that area of Devon, I'm in East Devon; where we have the tantalising situation of being able to look across and SEE some nice riding country but its a three-hour round trip to actually get there and ENJOY it!!! Grrrhhhhhhh! So frustrating. But having said that our riding situation could be an awful lot worse TBH, so mustn't complain.

Hope you find somewhere to hack out OP.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 August 2014)

OP, will you have to keep your boys in the south hams, will you be living there too?  You could contact the South Devon RC for advice.  You coul d try court gates livery yard and farm at Staddiscombe too, and serpells, a feed store near Plympton.

I live on the eastern side of Dartmoor, fabulous hacking but a way from you.


----------



## mightymammoth (17 August 2014)

from my experience of devon unless your virtually on dartmoor the riding isn't very good, obviously there are exceptions. They talk of devon's green lanes and it's true.


----------



## gingernut81 (19 August 2014)

Whereabouts are you in South Hams OP?  As some areas are better than others


----------



## Friesian boys (22 August 2014)

We are looking in the Churchstow area but can't find stables or grazing yet! Could be a non starter I am beginning to think.


----------



## Friesian boys (22 August 2014)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			OP, will you have to keep your boys in the south hams, will you be living there too?  You could contact the South Devon RC for advice.  You coul d try court gates livery yard and farm at Staddiscombe too, and serpells, a feed store near Plympton.

I live on the eastern side of Dartmoor, fabulous hacking but a way from you.
		
Click to expand...

We are looking to be near Churchstow and it does not look very good. I have ridden regularly on Dartmoor before we moved to Dorset and would love to go back.


----------



## Friesian boys (22 August 2014)

Near Churchstow but no where to put my boys yet so may have to be further away.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (22 August 2014)

In your position I would give Cornwall Farmers a call (they are in Kingsbridge) and ask if there is anyone who could possibly help or point you in the right direction.  There is also Dittiscombe EC, maybe they could help or would be suitable?


----------



## Friesian boys (23 August 2014)

Great idea - thank you


----------



## mightymammoth (23 August 2014)

"livery yards devon" is a very good group on facebook.


----------



## Friesian boys (23 August 2014)

Thanks that looks very useful


----------



## South belle (15 September 2014)

I would definately look towards the Ivybridge direction, it's not that far from Churchstowe and can offer you the hacking you are looking for.  Ivybridge EC has lots to offer so may be worth looking into.   I personally wouldn't recommend the other EC mentioned.  You could also try Mole Valley at Newton Abbot which regularly has ads for yards/grazing in the surrounding area.
Good luck


----------

